# Int Variablen aus TxT Datei auslesen



## uweb95 (31. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich wollte wissen, wie man zahlen, die man in eine Text Datei gespeichert hat, wieder ausließt und den Variablen zuweist, in denen sie vorher waren, speichern tue ich sie so(dadurch bleiben die jeweiligen Variablen auch immer in der selben Zeile):

```
private void SaveGameActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
        
        try{ 
            PrintWriter pWriter = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter("C:/Programme/OrbitMiner/Stock.txt")); 
            pWriter.println(variablen.Iron);
            pWriter.println(variablen.Coal);
            pWriter.println(variablen.Steel);
//noch ganz viele weitere variablen, mit den oberen sind es 50
            pWriter.flush(); 
        }catch(IOException ioe){ 
            ioe.printStackTrace(); 
    } 
        
        Status.setText("Spiel erfolgreich gespeichert!");
    }
```
Wenn ich im Programm auf Laden klicke, soll z.B. die erste Zahl wieder der Variable "Iron" zugewiesen werden, die zweite Zahl der Variable "Coal",...

suche schon seit Tagen nach einer Lösung, finde aber nur eine Lösung für strings!
P.S. in der TxT-Datei sieht das ganze dann so aus(am Anfang haben die variablen ja noch keinen Wert...):

```
0
0
0
...
```


----------



## hendl (31. Juli 2013)

Hi
Du kannst doch die Variablen ganz normal auslesen und nacher einfach in einen Int parsen.
Das sollte deine Probleme lösen und dann einfach noch eine Schleife bis zum Ende des File.

```
try {
			BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(new File("C:/Programme/OrbitMiner/Stock.txt"))));
			int Coal=Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
		} catch (Exception e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```

Lg hendl


----------



## uweb95 (31. Juli 2013)

hmm... kenn mich mit schleifen nicht wirklich aus, und die variablen sind ja alle in der klasse "variablen" also müsste man da eigentlich variablen.Coal schreiben, allerdings funktioniert das nicht!

```
try {
            BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(new File("C:/Programme/OrbitMiner/Stock.txt"))));
            int variablen.Coal=Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
        } catch (Exception e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
```
als Lösungsvorschläge werden "Create field "Coal" " und "Create local variable "Coal" " angegeben.
Außerdem sagt er " ';' expected " obwohl am ende der Zeile ja eins steht


----------



## diel2001 (31. Juli 2013)

Sowas geht nicht. Man darf keinen Punkt in einem Variablennamen verwenden.

```
int variablen.Coal=Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
```


----------



## hendl (1. August 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem 


```
variablen.Iron=Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
variablen.Steel=Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
variablen.Coal=Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
```


----------



## uweb95 (1. August 2013)

ok, funktioniert einwandfrei, thx


----------

